# Missing aero brake levers/hoods



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

The more I ride the fixed bike on distance rides, the more I miss using the hoods for hand position.

Since I am using only a front brake, you can I make the extra lever a dummy lever so it does not move? Silicone?

Ideas?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

wire it closed


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I removed the lever, leaving only the body and hood. Usually with a little effort you can figure out how to remove the pin that the lever pivots on.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

or just get stoker 'levers'


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> or just get stoker 'levers'


Thanks, but I don't want that uneven look.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm trying to think, what looks worse, two brake hoods and one brake or two brake hoods and two brakes?


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Get a cable doubler and use both levers.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

GeoKrpan said:


> I'm trying to think, what looks worse, two brake hoods and one brake or two brake hoods and two brakes?


well from a Atheistics on a Track bike, sure. I agree. 

BUT I don't ride on a track, and actually like riding my fixed bike more than a few miles around the block.

The tops are not comfortable due to my body and flat terrain here. Drops are fine, but can't ride them the entire time. This is why I miss the hood positions.

Kinda why I like bull horns and might go back to them.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

DIRT BOY said:


> The more I ride the fixed bike on distance rides, the more I miss using the hoods for hand position.
> 
> Since I am using only a front brake, you can I make the extra lever a dummy lever so it does not move? Silicone?
> 
> Ideas?


maybe add a back brake...rode with front only for five years, added a rear a few months back and it is a major improvement, especially on descents
but if you want to stick with one, Cane Creek/Tektro levers have a return spring so the dummy lever does not rattle, no need to lock it


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> well from a Atheistics on a Track bike, sure. I agree.
> 
> BUT I don't ride on a track, and actually like riding my fixed bike more than a few miles around the block.
> 
> ...


I guess the point I was making was that if you're going to run two brake levers, running two brakes would solve your problem.

I'm running a WTB dirt drop on my SS CX. It's amazing how much I can ride the drops with these bars. Much more so than any other drop bar that I've used in the past 20 years. I can even climb standing in the drops, nearly impossible with other bars I've used.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

ukiahb said:


> maybe add a back brake...rode with front only for five years, added a rear a few months back and it is a major improvement, especially on descents
> but if you want to stick with one, Cane Creek/Tektro levers have a return spring so the dummy lever does not rattle, no need to lock it


+1

You may not need a rear brake often but when you do ..... you will really appreciate having it. Also, it is more visually appealing.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

GeoKrpan said:


> I guess the point I was making was that if you're going to run two brake levers, running two brakes would solve your problem.
> 
> I'm running a WTB dirt drop on my SS CX. It's amazing how much I can ride the drops with these bars. Much more so than any other drop bar that I've used in the past 20 years. I can even climb standing in the drops, nearly impossible with other bars I've used.


I had f/r brakes earlier-










But from an aesthetics point and NO need for a rear brake I removed it. 
Its flat as hell here and not needed.

I like the clean look. I guess it back to Bullhorns or use two brakes.


----------



## micah356 (Jul 7, 2009)

I just took the lever out of the right side hood. I guess that's not an option if the look of it bothers you, but it works very well. It is true that the Tektro brakes have a return spring, but if you are really picky about your bike making noise like I am than it doesn't do a good enough job.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

DIRT BOY: *Kinda why I like bull horns and might go back to them.*

I prefer bull horns for singlespeed/fixed setups. On my bike (a Giant Bowery 72), I put bull horns with cross levers, but mine are setup reverse style, like a TT bike.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> I had f/r brakes earlier-
> 
> But from an aesthetics point and NO need for a rear brake I removed it.
> Its flat as hell here and not needed.
> ...


Really good looking bike, nice color, and the back brake doesn't detract from it's looks at all.
Dude, you're bike is too clean.


----------



## Lighthouse Cycles (Apr 22, 2009)

I am going to vote for a dummy lever. I"m using Diacompe but I think Cane Creek makes them as well. I couldn't climb with out the on the hood position.
View attachment 182079


----------



## dZa (Nov 5, 2009)

zero drop bull horns. i love the 'chopped/flopped' ones i used to run. i think nitto and soma make some decent ones, too. i now have some profile TT style ones on the fixed gear, but they have mad drop and really stretch me out


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

Do that Tektro lever move when it is not connected to the brake?
Mine are spring loaded, returning to out position, and I have never had any trouble with my dummy lever.


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

i run one brake and two hoods. i am using sram levers which have no return spring so i had to rig it so that the unused lever doesn't move.


----------

